# Log in problems



## geekette (Apr 10, 2007)

This was very strange and has not happened to me before:

I hit Reply on a post and then the login screen came up (perfectly normal so far, as I wasn't log in at first).

So I put in my username/password and get the "thanks for logging in... you will be redirected..." message and the login screen comes up again.  So I played that game a couple times, then decided to click the 'click here if you are not redirected' and also ended up at the login screen.

Finally, I hit Back a time or two, and Voila, I'm logged in!


----------

